# Boredom Toys



## laurasavin (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi all!

Our 9 month old girl, Lola, has recently out of no-where started to chew and scratch again like she did when she was teething. My husband read somewhere they sometimes go through a second phase but I'm worried she's bored as we have to leave her for a day (with a walker!) and an afternoon a week. She has her peanut butter stuffed kong while we're away (although we could change the contents) and other bits and I try to change it up so she hasn't got the same thing all the time. I've read antlers and nylabones are good but I'm worried to leave her with one of those in case she chokes on it?

She's getting plenty of exercise so I don't think that's a problem, any advice would be much appreciated!

PS - here she is doing what she loves most!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

There is simply no substitute for her staying with you. No Kong, no antler, no nylabone. All these are diversions. The real thing is to take her with you. 
Not possible, right? 

Anything chew toy is a potential hazard and should not be left with the dog unattended. 

I would crate the dog and leave it there, possibly better to go with a care giver.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We don't trust Miles with antlers alone either, he throws them in the air and I'm always afraid he will swallow it. We leave him with the Orka Jack toy and the Kong Extreme Goodie bone. We wedge a piece of duck breast on each side of the goodie bone and if we do it right and wedge it in tight it can take him 10 min to get it out. If we leave 1 Jack and 2 goodie bones we hope that he is occupied for 30 min and ready for a nap after that  

We noticed at the 9 month period Miles was getting sharkier again too, and we saw his middle molars were filling in. He didn't stop dental development until he was almost a year.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you tried bully sticks?


----------

